# Force10galley stove



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Aloha from Hawaii- I live aboard a 48''celestial and have a fairly new propane (force 10)three burner stove- after really reading the instruction manual (against my better judgement) I have no information on preheating - like how long does the thing get to temp- I put a oven thermometer inside and set it to 400 degrees and after 20 minutes it was still 350- is this normal? People I have talked to are not cooks and don''t care what the temp is-I jsut have a need to know!!!!Any one out there have this problem or do I call the "force 10 fix it guy"


----------



## jack_patricia (May 20, 2001)

Orion:

It sounds to me, despite your stove being relatively new, that you have a somewhat clogged orifice in your oven burner. The symptom you describe will typically result in the burner producing a smaller than normal flame. Compare the flame on one of your stove top burners (same size; 5000 BTU most likely) with the one in your oven, removing the bottom pan if you need a clear view of the burner, as a low flame is about the only way you can fail to get 450 or so inside the oven.

Clogging can result from dirty propane (compressed using a leaky compressor wherein some of the lube oil gets into the gas) or perhaps you simply have some junk in the gas line leading to that burner. A tiny scrab of teflon tape, if someone used that (which they shouldn''t have) when hooking up the stove.

To unclog (and mind you, this is against your owner''s manual instructions), take off the burner cap, remove the small phillips screw, then remove the small round shield that the screw held in place, and then orient a pair of needle nose pliers vefrtically, such that it can grip the brass orifice body in the middle of the burner base. Unscrew the orifice (I''m sure there''s a ''real'' tool to do this...), and then look thru the sewing kit to find a needle that isn''t bigger than the orifice but also isn''t smaller. Ram that back & forth in the orifice hole (sometimes gunk is visible on the needle when you do this; sometimes not) and then pin the needle onto one of the manual pages, so you''ll have it next time. (There will likely be a ''next time''). Before reinstalling, consider placing a vacuum hose over the burner, flush and with a good seal, and then turning on the vacuum and momentarily (one a few seconds!) opening the solemoid and then that burner. The idea is to allow any junk caught in that burner line to be sucked into the vacuum, while being ''pushed'' by the low pressure air/propane.

Reinstall and compare the new flame with the old flame to see if you made a difference. If not, perhaps you didn''t use a big enough needle.

Jack


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Mahalo (thanks) for your Kokua (help)- I printed out your instructions and if I''m not brave enough to do it- I''m sure I can find a pirate or two at the harbor to help me out-
I think even though the stove has not been used much and is fairly new - the installation may have left much to be desired- It looks like the propane BBQ will get a lot more use!!!Ah well...

A hui hou aku no
pat


----------



## jack_patricia (May 20, 2001)

You''re welcome, Pat. Please let me know if you get stuck along the way and need a bit more info...

Jack
[email protected]


----------

